# Stripping a 5 gallons tank



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Any ideas on how to remove the trims on a 5 gallon tank properly?
Thanks


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The general idea is to cut the silicone seal under the lid. So try and it an exacto knife between the tank and the plastic and go all the way around. Mine was mostly stuck in the corners.

In all honesty, I picked up my 5 gallon and the rim came off almost on its own.. It really depends on the tank. I then trimmed the silicone and cleaned up the corners.

SHARP blades and watch the knife.. I jabbed myself once.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I tried removing the trim on a Perfecto 90 gallon tank by using a box cutter with a fresh blade and inserting the blade between the glass and the trim and cutting all the way around both on the inside and the outside. I still couldn't remove the trim because it was sealed so well with silicone. I ended up breaking the trim in pieces while removing it with a scraper.

Just so you know, the top of the glass under the trim is not polished or even slightly smooth, its actually very sharp and dangerous. I'm not sure if you're thinking of using the tank as a trimless tank. If you are, you're better off buying a trimless tank in the first place.
--
Paul


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

My rim wasn't too sharp. It did have a lot of gunk around the edges. but for a 5 gallon tank thats DIY Rimless, I could take it farther and clean it up completely, or i could leave it. i chose to leave it for this moment. I could have cleaned it up with more time spent using a razor blade.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Run it trough a dishwasher and they will probably come of easily. It may take a few cycles.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a standard 20 gallons Hagen tank with a black trim on it. I would LOVE to remove the trim. Do you think the tank can still handle the pressure of the water? I'm afraid it might burst.


----------

